# what is a active predator that....



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

100 gallon and its a solid looking tank. would like to stick some sort of saltwater predator in there that is active and or eye catching for guests. What would do well in there for life?

Thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Dwarf zebra lion. It will get to 5-6 inches. Volitans get too large but the dwarfd would do nicely in there. Very personable fish and are cool to see eat.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya a dwarf lion would definately be eye catching, if you do a fowlr you could also toss in a samller species trigger if you wanted. Triggers are verry interesting fish and voratious eaters


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dawrf zebras are attactive but not very active at all

you could probably be fine with an undulatis trigger, i dont think they grow very large and triggers grow like rhom, fast at first them slow as tehy reach adult size.. undulatis will destroy!!! you could go for a clown trigger, there cheaper colorful and active but grow faster and i belive larger then a 100 gallon could support..


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

agree with the undulate have a reputation of being very nasty fish, watch you fingers kinda fish

if not the undulate an eel or two with a couple of dwarflions would be nice


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

00nothing said:


> agree with the undulate have a reputation of being very nasty fish, watch you fingers kinda fish
> 
> if not the undulate an eel or two with a couple of dwarflions would be nice


gotta get a jap. dragon morey to big pimp it.. but that is another option a messy one that requires considerable filtration and maintenance along with large feedings but a good option..

why not fricken sharks with fricken laaazzzeers on ther fricken heads?

j/k


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks fellas... i ordered my shark with a lazer on its head... Hope he lasts...hahaha.. No for real the Trigger sounds like a great active fish. Can I pair em up? That Eel looks bad-azz but so expensive, at least the sites I looked at. The lionfish is also sweet looking, I have a 55 gallon and somebody at my LFS said that A dwarf could live in for life, is this true? Where is a internet site to buy or read on saltwater fish?

Thanks again everybody


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Curley said:


> thanks fellas... i ordered my shark with a lazer on its head... Hope he lasts...hahaha.. No for real the Trigger sounds like a great active fish. Can I pair em up? That Eel looks bad-azz but so expensive, at least the sites I looked at. The lionfish is also sweet looking, I have a 55 gallon and somebody at my LFS said that A dwarf could live in for life, is this true? Where is a internet site to buy or read on saltwater fish?
> 
> Thanks again everybody


the undulatis or clown trigger might be ok with an eel but they are known to pick at the fins of lionfish, and would not be good to put two trigger in a 100 gallon tank definately not those two, they will either beat each other to death or the stress of maybe beating eachother to death will infact lead to possible death.. you might be able to do a picaso (huma huma) tirgger and a triangle (asasi i think) mixing tirggers is a risk thing, like piranha they are kind of unpredictable and what might work for a long time could go bad very quickly.. the huma huma are veryactive nd more friendly towards other fish then most other triggers, you could have and eel and a huma huma, maybe even a lion fish but i would sugegst a aust tusk. an eel and huma huma, with a decent fowlr set up, the huma nad austtusk arent really the most coral friendly fish and the eel would most likely eat crabs or shrimp or any other small fish that you would want in a reef tank..


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I WANT SOME FREAKIN SHARKS WITH LAZERS ON THERE HEADS

but all i can afford is goldfish with laser pointers does that count for anything


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yes, cheap entertainment for your other fish.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

octopus


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

00nothing said:


> I WANT SOME FREAKIN SHARKS WITH LAZERS ON THERE HEADS
> 
> but all i can afford is goldfish with laser pointers does that count for anything


LMAO....HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Curley said:


> I WANT SOME FREAKIN SHARKS WITH LAZERS ON THERE HEADS
> 
> but all i can afford is goldfish with laser pointers does that count for anything


LMAO....HAHAHAHAHA
[/quote]

Lucky







Ive got Ghost Shrimp with lasers on thier heads









Have you looked into any Wrasse's? Or Puffers?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I WANT SOME FREAKIN SHARKS WITH LAZERS ON THERE HEADS
> 
> but all i can afford is goldfish with laser pointers does that count for anything


LMAO....HAHAHAHAHA
[/quote]

Lucky







Ive got Ghost Shrimp with lasers on thier heads









Have you looked into any Wrasse's? Or Puffers?
[/quote]

good point a dog face puffer can make for a good agressive semi agressive community fish, they can get fairly big though, maybe too big for 100gallon t6ank


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> agree with the undulate have a reputation of being very nasty fish, watch you fingers kinda fish
> 
> if not the undulate an eel or two with a couple of dwarflions would be nice


gotta get a jap. dragon morey to big pimp it.. but that is another option a messy one that requires considerable filtration and maintenance along with large feedings but a good option..

why not fricken sharks with fricken laaazzzeers on ther fricken heads?

j/k
[/quote]

can you have other fish in a tank with that moray or will it kill everything???


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yes you can have fish with a moray


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Just as long as the fish are bigger than its mouth, and the fish you keep would have to be 5-6 inches so that dont happen when it gets to be an adult.


----------

